# Symptoms getting worse after starting meds- how long should I wait to see the doc?



## Ktbug (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey all! I was just diagnosed with IBS on Wednesday, even though I've been having problems for around two years. The doctor gave me FiberCon, probiotics, and Levsin. I did just fine for the first couple of days, but last night I started having really bad abdominal pain and I woke up with diarrhea, worse than I've had before. The diarrhea went away after awhile, but the pain has stayed all day. I remember reading somewhere that fiber can make your stomach worse before it gets better. I cut back to one pill of the FiberCon a day because that's what the doc said to do if i started having diarrhea. I'm just wondering how long I should wait for this to improve before I go back to the doc.


----------

